# Norse themed Space Marines



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey kids, 
Just stopping in for your opinion on a new potential army idea,
Norse based space marines, now I know we have space wolves, but I wanted a more codex based chapter. 
Now I have always been in love with this amazing model:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1140003&prodId=prod1190021a
And have always wondered how to include it in a army, and I would love to make space marines including the cloaks and helmets of the fantasy chaos range:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440109a&prodId=prod1040516
Now who else sees the similarity? 

Iv been brain storming over the past few days and liked the idea of a norse based chapter (thank you Skyrim for that influence) planet could be called Asgard, or something, might even paint up a valkyrie for the hell of it.

So what do you guys think? Any fluff ideas you wanna through out or modelling ideas are more then welcome.

Thanks in advance for your ideas and/or opinions

The Gunslinger


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

It would be very similar to the Space Wolves, wouldn't it? How about the Space Bears.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

jaysen said:


> It would be very similar to the Space Wolves, wouldn't it? How about the Space Bears.


i guess you could argue it both ways, just because its norse based dosnt mean it has to have anything to do with wolves.
but i see your point.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

what codex would you use for this chapter?


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

sounds interesting, i've been touing with this idea for a year or two now, but I always thought they'd just look like Space Wolves. Do you have any ideas for the chapters name?

As for that Inquisitor model, I agree its a nice looking one, and you could probably get away with not too much conversion with the size of it, and the armour.

I think the WFB chaos dudes could be used, ive seen the cloaks and axes used for Space Wolf conversions, I personally would love to see the heads on marines, (though one of my mates was going to use them for his pre-heresy space wolves, everything about this idea just seems to come back around to that :biggrin


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well this is better than the Space Beavers Idea I saw a while back...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

jaysen said:


> It would be very similar to the Space Wolves, wouldn't it? How about the Space Bears.


Someone already did that at my old store actually.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Space Mongeese


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I was ganna say: "space wolves, dammit"

until I actually read it and now I'm saying: go through your norse mythology, there are alot of crazy stuff to be found that you could use in an army.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

An Apothecary who goes around handing out golden apples! :laugh:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Get the SW models for a lot of the extra bits with runes all over them. In general the SW line is pretty Nordic.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

i would probably just use the normal space marine codex.
no idea on the name yet, going to have to have a look at norse mythology
Im hoping that it could work.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I was trying to do this earlier, but it all just ends up being a little clique and boring. Try and stay away from direct references as much as you can. Asgard would be something to keep away from, IMO. Make them similar, but don't make them a cut and paste rip off of the mythology.

Named mine the Æsir. Which was probably a poor choice, but it gives you some idea of where to start with a name. However, as I said earlier, try and shy away from cut and pastes.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm looking into developing my own Chapter as well. However, I did study Norse Lit when I had a class in Tolkien (influence of Norse Lit on his writing). There is a plethora of material available. If you don't have time for the study then just watch some Stargate SG1 and see if the Asgard from there influence your theme.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Fus Ro Da Marines. :victory:

Nice idea, maybe you want to try something completely different from the Space Wolves, then again the SW have different aspects, from the ferocious Blood Claws to he cold-blooded Long Fangs.
Why not trying a highly mobile army? As far as I know, most Nordic military tactics were about showing up at the shores with a fleet of drekars, pillaging nearby villages/city and then sailing to another area. A Space Marine "crusade" type army would capture that feeling quite well I think.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

The Gunslinger said:


> ...I would love to make space marines including the cloaks and helmets of the fantasy chaos range


I've seen a guy do this before. Here's some WIP pics of what he did plus the link to his tutorial on how he did it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Uber Ork said:


> I've seen a guy do this before. Here's some WIP pics of what he did plus the link to his tutorial on how he did it.


Those are covered in awesome sauce.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

If you do this you have to include valkyrie marines  should be easy to convert from the blood angel dudes with wings


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Uber Ork said:


> I've seen a guy do this before. Here's some WIP pics of what he did plus the link to his tutorial on how he did it.


Thats some great stuff, thanks alot for sharing that :grin:


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

The Gunslinger said:


> Thats some great stuff, thanks alot for sharing that :grin:


You're most welcome!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> If you do this you have to include valkyrie marines  should be easy to convert from the blood angel dudes with wings


 
This!

Dammit, now I wanna make a Norse-themed Space Marine army XD




> Those are covered in awesome sauce


That sounds dirty


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Alsojames said:


> Dammit, now I wanna make a Norse-themed Space Marine army XD


Do it, everyone should make a norse themed space marine army, then we can make a club and be norse buddies :biggrin:


----------

